# Am I going mad??



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I put a post up here yesterday linking to the BBC news website on a recent story involving a Thomson flight to Sharm. Now, did I forget to press post or was it removed by mods??

Just wondering, coz if it was removed then I have no idea what rules I broke, and if I was just having a blonde moment and forgot to press post, well then I guess I better start getting more sleep at night or something?!

Sam


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I think it might have got removed cos it was kind of a duplicate of the thread "this is not going to help" started by aykalam. 

Possibly?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I think it might have got removed cos it was kind of a duplicate of the thread "this is not going to help" started by aykalam.
> 
> Possibly?


Ooooh, I've not got that far down the board yet!!!! Just had a quick five mins to spare yesterday. Sounds plausible. Glad I'm not mad, yet!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No Sam you are not going mad yet... I removed it as we already have the link.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> No Sam you are not going mad yet... I removed it as we already have the link.
> 
> Maiden


Thanks for clarifying. Got a bit more time to go through posts today. Was just mightily confused for a while there


----------

